# تعرف على اسماء الفنانين الحقيقية



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*حنان شوقي "سيدة" ولوسي "سعدية" ولبلبة "نيوشكامانوك"
الأسماء الحقيقية للنجوم سر وجانب خفي لا يعرفه الجميع


نور الشريف 
القاهرة: جمال إسماعيل 
الاسم أحد أهم أسباب الشهرة، فكم من فنانين موهوبين لم يحسنوا اختيار أسماء مميزة لهم فابتعدت عنهم الأضواء، وفي المقابل هناك أنصاف موهوبين اختاروا أسماء مميزة فلمعوا، والمتابع لعالم الفن سيكتشف أن معظم الفنانين اختاروا أسماء أخرى غير أسمائهم الحقيقية أو ما يعرف بالاسم الفني.

والمؤكد أن عدداً كبيراً من الجمهور العربي لا يعرف الأسماء الحقيقية للفنانين، فقد ظلت حبيسة الأوراق الرسمية التي لا يطلع عليها أحد، والأسماء الحقيقية للفنانين بعضها عادي وبعضها طريف والبعض الآخر يثير الابتسام، والإنسان السوي لا يخجل من اسمه مهما كان، ولكن للنجوم في تغيير أسمائهم دوافع مختلفة. *

*وإذا تصفحنا سجلات القيد بالنقابات الفنية فسنجد أن الاسم الحقيقي للنجم أحمد السقا "أحمد صلاح السقا"، ومعظم نجوم جيله أسماؤهم لم تتغير كثيرا، فاسما محمد هنيدي ومحمد سعد هما حقيقيان، أما وائل نور فاسمه الحقيقي "وائل محمد صلاح الدين مرسي"، وحنان ترك "حنان حسين محمد"، وكمال أبو ريه "عبد الرحيم كمال عبده"، أما الفنان نور الشريف فاسمه الحقيقي "محمد جابر جابر محمد عبد الله " وهو الممثل الوحيد الذي قام بتغيير اسمه في جميع أوراقه الرسمية واستغرق ذلك منه 7 سنوات، وأغرب اسم كان للممثلة الأرمنية الأصل لبلبة وهو "نيوشكامانوك كوبليان".

النجم العالمي عمر الشريف اسمه الحقيقي "ميشيل ديمتري شلهوب"، وليلي مراد "كريسيان زكي مراد"، وآثار عبد الحكيم "آثار عبد الحكيم محمود"، وإسعاد يونس " إسعاد حماد جمال الدين"، وشيرين "أشجان محمد السيد عزام"، ومعالي زايد " معالي عبد الله أحمد المنياوي"، ورجاء الجداوي" نجاة علي حسن الجداوي"، وفاروق الفيشاوي "محمد فاروق فهيم الفيشاوي"، ومحمد صبحي " محمد محمود صبح"، ويحيى الفخراني " محمد يحيى الفخراني"، والراحل حمدي غيث " محمود حمدي الحسيني غيث"، ومحمود ياسين "محمود فؤاد محمود ياسين"، ووحيد سيف "مصطفى سيد أحمد سيف"، ووجدي العربي " وجدان عبد البديع العربي"، وأشرف عبد الغفور "عبد الغفور محمد الجواد"، وغسان مطر "عرفات داوود المطري"، وحسين فهمي " محمد حسين فهمي محمود"، وسهير رمزي " سهير محمد عبد السلام نوح"، وحنان شوقي " سيده أمين محمد"، ووفاء سالم "وفاء عبد السلام رحال"، وزيزي البدراوي " فردوس جميل"، وشهيرة " عائشة محمد أحمد حمدي"، وأمل إبراهيم "عبلة إبراهيم محجوب " وكريمة مختار "عطيات محمد البدري"، ونجوى فؤاد "عواطف محمد عجمي"، ومديحة يسري " هنومة حبيب خليل"، ونجلاء فتحي " فاطمة الزهراء حسين أحمد"، وتحية كاريوكا " بدوية محمد كريم"، ويسرا "سيفين محمد نسيم"، وفريدة فهمي " هيلة أحمد فهمي"، وأحمد رمزي "رمزي محمود بيومي"، وكتكوت الأمير " حنفي محمد رزق"، ونادية لطفي" بولا محمد شفيق"، وسناء جميل " ثريا يوسف عطا الله، وليلى فهمي " ثناء محمود عبد الله، وحنان ترك " حنان حسين محمد"، ورغدة " رغداء محمود نعناع"، وسلوى خطاب" سلوى محمود مرسي"، وسوسن بدر "سوزان أحمد بدر الدين"، ونوال أبو الفتوح" سهير أبو الفتوح أبو الأنوار"، وهدى سلطان "بهيجة عبد العال"، وناريمان" توحيد أبو زيد محمد"، وليلى طاهر "شرويت مصطفى فهمي"، وإيمان "إليزابيث طوروس سركيسيان"، وشريفة فاضل "فوقية محمد ندا"، وليلى طاهر 
"شرويت مصطفى فهمي، و بوسي" صافيناز مصطفى قدري، وشقيقتها نورا "قدرية"..
وميمي جمال اسمها الحقيقي "أمنية مصطفى جمال"، وخيرية أحمد "رسمية أحمد إبراهيم"، وزيزي مصطفى "زينب مصطفى نصر، و"لمياء الجداوي" سحر الداوي رمضان"، والراحل "نجاح الموجى" عبد المعطي محمد الموجي، وفاروق فلوكس" فاروق توفيق صالح"، وحمدي الوزير "أحمد سيد أحمد الوزير".
الراحلة سامية جمال اسمها الحقيقي "زينب خليل إبراهيم"، وناهد شريف "سميحة زكي النيال"، ولوسي "سعدية سعد محمد عبد الوهاب"، وماجدة " عفاف علي كامل الصباحي"، وكاميليا "ليليان فيكتور كوهين"، وزينات صدقي "زينب محمد سعد"، وفريدة سيف النصر "علوية جلال سيف"، وسميرة صدقي "سميرة عبد المقصود علي"، وسميرة محسن "سميرة حسن المصيلحي"، ووداد حمدي "وداد محمد عيسوى زراره"، أما أشرف عبد الغفور فاسمه الحقيقي "عبد الغفور محمد عبد الجواد".

وفي مجال الطرب العندليب الراحل عبد الحليم حافظ اسمه الحقيقي "عبدالحليم علي شبانة"، وعمرو دياب "عمرو عبد الباسط دياب"، وأسمهان "أمال حسن الأطرش"، وفيروز " نهاد وديع حداد"، وأم كلثوم "فاطمة إبراهيم البلتاجي"، وشريفة فاضل"وفيقة أحمد ندا"، وأحمد عدوية " أحمد مرسي علي"، ونور الهدى" الكسندرا بدران"، ومحمد فوزي" فوزي عبدالعال".

والشحرورة اللبنانية صباح اسمها الحقيقي "جانيت فغالي"، وفيروز" نهاد حداد"، ووردة الجزائرية" وردة محمد فتوكي"، ونجاة الصغيرة" نجاة محمد حسني"،، وعتاب " طرفة"، وسمير صبري "محمد سمير جلال صبري"، ومحمد حماقي "محمد إبراهيم الحماقي"*

*شرح:
لبلبة
عمر الشريف
نور الشريف*


----------



## azazi (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخ رياض عالموضوع 

اسم لبلبه الحقيقي عاجبني كثيييير

تقبل تحيااتي


----------



## الحوت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> الف شكر اخ رياض عالموضوع
> 
> اسم لبلبه الحقيقي عاجبني كثيييير
> 
> تقبل تحيااتي



*خلاص يبقى لما تزوج وتخلف ابقى سمى اسم بنتك مثلها :yahoo: *


----------



## ارووجة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

"نيوشكامانوك"
 ايه ده انا مني عارفة كيف اقراه هههه

مرسي ليك على الموضوع الجميل


----------

